# how is this ups brand



## dfcols71 (May 2, 2012)

how is this ups brand
any idea
foxin, TECHNOLOGY REDEFINED


----------



## bowmanjudd (May 3, 2012)

sorry But I Don't have any Idea about the UPS Brands.


----------



## funskar (May 3, 2012)

Hearing this Brand 1st time..
I own apc 1kva..


----------



## saurigr8 (May 3, 2012)

Not heard about this brand .


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2012)

I've seen people using it and the quality can be compared with Frontech/Zebronics/Intex or any other el-cheapo UPS brands - if Op needs a 600VA UPS then he better get a Numeric or APC UPS.


----------



## dfcols71 (May 4, 2012)

actually i dont need it, since i already have apc.
just enquired since a guy from philpines said these are selling in the online
stores of his country


----------

